# Personal Hygiene



## ystanley

This morning while getting ready to leave for my 9-5 I counted the number of products I actually use on a day to day basis. I counted makeup and creams, hair styling products, etc. I did not include what I consider essentials, shampoo, soap, toothpaste and deoderant. I was shocked with my number ... 25 Products! This got me thinking on a monthly basis. I would have to add 7 more products dealing with "that time of the month" and my monthly hair salon visit for hair dye (to cover all my gray hair). Ok so now add winter and summer skin products not to mention the appliances I use on a daily basis. The iron (could live without no problem) and the hair dryer which I am told will be a major issue. I won't mention the amount of products I carry in my purse to manage during the day... I could add to my list but I figure you get the picture by now. Since we are planning on living aboard, I am going to have to learn what I can live without. Any ideas? Please be nice


----------



## ADMTROX

Ystanley,

Living aboard and working on land, or living aboard and cruising?

Living aboard and going into the office everyday is much different than living aboard and cruising.

I do think that either way you have to start to consolidate the products and change to easier more straight forward styles.


----------



## MMR

*Really? 25*

Wow.

I've got maybe 5....

Shampoo
Face wash
Moisturizer
Deodorant
Hair Gel (optional on boat)
Eyeliner (optional on boat
Eyeshadow (for when I get fancy)

being fit, being happy, is the BEST cosmetic...


----------



## rayncyn51

Ours is a rather backward relationship. Cyn takes 10 minutes from alarm clock to out-the-door. She maintains wash-and-wear hair, no fancy makeup or nails, no purse. She carries eyeglasses, a small wallet, change purse, and cell phone, mostly in pockets, sometimes a small canvas bag. Eye liner and lipstick (one of each) on Friday night let's-have-martinis-out night. That's it.

I, on the other hand, can fret for 20 minutes over a wrinkled collar. My folded t-shirts make Felix Unger's look like dirty laundry. Fortunately, God took my hair, so I no longer have to worry about that!  So I have been teaching myself, with Cyn's help, to let go, one by one, of all sorts of self imposed rules and rituals. The hardest part is recognizing that my angst is self imposed, and recognizing WHY I do this to myself. Usually the answer to 'why' is 'because this thing gives me some form of comfort that I have not yet found within my being'. My fist step of letting go is to find that comfort within myself. That Cyn is kind and patient, and helps me to see my self-imposed angst in a gentle and loving manner, is a blessing for which I am ever grateful. I can say that I cannot imagine doing this without an understanding, cooperative partner.


----------



## eryka

Ystanley - 
Hi, and welcome. We've been living aboard for 6+ years, and I've got an office job. A couple of thoughts:
I counted all my products and I'm somewhere in between you and Admtrox and MMR. 
A couple of ways to streamline: invest in a truly awesome haircut that works with your hair texture to be wash-and-wear. That lets you skip a lot of products (and save time in the AM). Now I'm down to just a brush and comb, shampoo, conditioner, shine spray, and bi-weekly clarifying shampoo. No iron, blow dryer, etc. I keep small travel size bottles of each in the locker in the head, and refill them from the large economy size jug which is stored in a less-convenient locker behind the settees. For cosmetics, many companies now offer multipurpose compact cases that you can fill with your choice of individual colors of eye shadow, blush, etc, and have everything in one small case. 

That said, figure out whatever makes you feel like you're camping out, and don't compromise on that, or living aboard will feel confining very quickly. For me, its skin care - I have my own personal spa set of moisturizers, balms, toner, balancer and clay masque in a pretty wire basket that keeps me sane. For you it might be something else, but whatever it is, the small amount of space you dedicate to that non-essential is a big boost.

Office dress - pare your wardrobe down to just a few colors that work well together (you know what looks best on you, anyway). Then you can mix and match and get lots of looks from relatively few pieces, and you only need one or two sets/colors of accessories; jazz it up with a couple of scarves if you're into that. For example, mine are blues, white, and brown - no more wondering if you've picked the black socks or the navy ones out of the drawer in the semi-dark. Oh, yeah, and diamonds go with everything.  

I love MMRs "fit and happy is the best cosmetic"


----------



## ADMTROX

As far as shower products are concerned, I have a dispenser right in the shower stall that dispenses shampoo, body wash or liquid soap and hair conditioner and rinse. I, like Eryka, have a number of moisturizers with and without built in sunscreen.

I have a very casual office, so paring down the clothing is not difficult....shoes on the other hand. I tend to keep my office shoes in the car and switch to boat shoes when I get home.


----------



## ystanley

Thanks for being nice, I figured I'd get a lot of ribbing admitting how tied I am to my vanity. Our ventures are still a few years off but I will definatly have to learn to pare things down. I know there will be some things I simply can't part with. I think I will be able to give up some of my makeup but definatly not my sunscreen! I can even start to look for a different hair style in lieu of blow drying. I am not sure I will be ready to let the gray take over though. On open water I don't think I would have to worry so much about eyeshadow, liner, etc. but would not be willing to give this up in port. Thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## Melrna

I would like to add my welcome as well. Everyone's advise is pretty much spot on. I have parred down also in the vanity. Basic stuff plus moisturizer. A Must Have on Board with the sun and wind. I keep my cosmetics in a simple little bag. If it doesn't fit in that I don't buy it. My wardrobe must be mix and match. If I cannot make 3 outfits out of them it also doesn't make it to the boat. Shoes on the other hand, I still haven't figure out what to do them; boat shoes. workout shoes, work shoes, causal shoes. They seem to consume to much space on the boat. When one adds the other half shoes well then you get the idea.


----------



## imagine2frolic

HELLO,

I drift through here now, and then to get a ladies point of view. In this way I will beter understand where my love is coming from.

I personally think when you start cruising you will find your gray hair lovely against your new skin color....JMHO.......i2f


----------



## WouldaShoulda

imagine2frolic said:


> HELLO,
> 
> I drift through here now, and then to get a ladies point of view. In this way I will beter understand where my love is coming from.
> 
> I personally think when you start cruising you will find your gray hair lovely against your new skin color....JMHO.......i2f


That's what I'm saying!!

Hi heels and "products" are for power-boat Mamas!!


----------



## celenoglu

Once upon a time (not too many years ago) approximately 30 - 40 years ago the only cleaning method was with regular soap and water. This was the only source for personal hygene and it was also used for dishwashing and clothes. This means you can decrease your materials to only a few pieces .The selection is yours.


----------



## Keldee

It all depends on what is important to YOU and how big your boat is.I lived for 2 years on a 27ft boat with one sink one toilet and no shower.I was as happy as a sandboy and was proud of my silver hair and relaxed and fit body.
Ellinor


----------



## xort

Does every woman have some Imelda Marcos blood???

SHOES!


----------



## Keldee

No ! Not I


----------



## sailingmum

Not too many 'products'. Plenty of sunscreen, moisturizer, mouthwash, floss, extra toothbrushes, a couple of lipsticks with sunscreen, aloe for sunburn, qtips. Gave myself a super short haircut which only needs a trim 3 or 4 times a year if that. Not keeping my gray but now that my hair is super short, I can get 3 touchups out of one bottle. I've never been into shoes but like crocs for the rain, 1 pair of sneakers, 1 pair sandals for onshore, 1 pair foulie boots, 2 pairs of deck shoes so when one gets wet I have a dry spare & I keep one pair of black high heels to keep things interesting on those nights I get lucky ~ only worn in bed.


----------



## oceangirl

When I moved aboard in February, I paired down to just shampoo/cream rinse, body moisturizing shower gel, moisturizer for after shower, deodorant, toothpaste/toothbrush, q-tips and razors. I have a small makeup kit with mascara, 2 eye shadows, lipstick, and powder. I found that a "scrap book" travel case sold at hobby lobby works really well for shower bag, It is an open tool bag looking case with separate compartments. For smell good stuff I keep Rosewater aboard Ocean Girl which I also use to spray the sheets.
I Have been down the bare bones road using a 2in1 shampoo w/ no makeup but the princess in me is much happier this way, find out what the princess in you is happy with and go with it (it is you adventure!)

Hope this helps
Erika


----------



## labatt

Funny stuff... we live aboard and cruise. My wife changes her clothes once a week, maybe, depending on whether they stand up on their own (literally - there's a picture of her shorts standing up on their own on our blog). She spends much of her time in a bathing suit. Last week it rained cats and dogs and she took a bath in the dinghy. Normally, she swims and then rinses off under the sunshower, sometimes with soap and shampoo, sometimes not. I don't remember the last time we had a real shower. Product wise, she keeps some moisturizer around for occasional use, and she has deodorant. She has soap and shampoo that gets used sometimes. She does have razors, toothpaste/toothbrush, and we keep q-tips on board for general use. Outside of that, no makeup, perfume, gels, creams, etc. BTW, her hair (on her head) goes below her shoulders. She used to have all the stuff and the complete ritual every morning, but it's funny what a cruising lifestyle does... her approach is pretty much par for the course for most cruisers we've met, except for people with catamarans that have big showers and watermakers


----------



## zeehag

for me--neutrogena bathstuff, neutrogena shampoo and a leave in conditioner and vasoline intensive care lotion of some sort for my bod.and deodorant--everyone needs antiskunk ..lol--wash , shake, run!!LOL.....lived on board since 1990 without problems !!!--of course when i get to a place where i can have unlimited water, i use hair dye and that is the only other luxury....i have loong hair also!!


----------



## snb25

well well my mama done told me being clean is important but satisfying an evil monkey of consumer products is your own problem soooooo I liveaboard a very small boat bathe in th sea and cut my own hair the nasty has been fixed my only big breakdown was this computer going ashore is a important but after awhile it just goes over my head ......cause carring for my little craft that takes care of me is mooooost important.....loves joni


----------



## catamariner

LOL, I got sucked into this thread even though it wasn't what I thought when I read "hygiene"  Note: get a twist-cap-sealed tube of semi-liquid color/gloss, b/c regular lipstick WILL melt! But I would like to add one very important hygiene item: wet wipes for the head (potty, not hat rack). We use a RackSack for the paper (has a lid; saves the head) and wet wipes in addition to TP for that fresh-in-the-AM feeling, makes the seawater-and-SunShower much easier as a lifestyle. I would never, ever go without a moisturizer I trust and sunblock (including safe-for-face or safe-for-kids: same general principle there), and something aloe-based for healing burns (liquid ammonia on a washcloth or other porous cloth will take the immediate sting out of a bad sunburn, although it will smell a bit while wet: also a dab of it is great for taking the itch out of a fresh mosquito bite, but NOT on a no-see-um bite, as that is open flesh). 

I brought a few bottles of various skin toners with us last time just because I had them; turns out such products GREAT for relieving a hot sticky face/back of neck/chest in a tropical August anchorage... and rubbing alcohol will do that and several other jobs around the boat once the various toner bottles are gone. I am hoping that my hair goes back to its sun-bleached look once we've been out a while, gray blends fine with that. And like everyone else, the healthiness of the lifestyle gives everyone a more beautiful look than they had ashore, naturally!


----------



## trisstan87

Wow, that is an impressive number of products you have there. You ladies do a lot to keep pretty! No knocking there though. I think what you do and dont need depends on where your going and how much storage space you have. If you can rock out on a 50' then I wouldn;t worry about having too much products, you can store them easily. If you are chilling on a 30'ish you may need to widdle down to some essentials. 
A lot of men really find a woman attractive when they are just being themselves. I know I love it when my gf rocks a ball cap with a t-shirt some casual type pants and flip-flops. While we all appreciate the fancy nights out and all the work you do to get ready for those evenings, I think the cruising life style will not require half as much.


----------



## Oh2Sail

Thanks for the post. I just counted up my stuff for the first time; and was glad to find only 10 (really, all makeup products, a couple for hair.) I'm 56 (yay! No time-of-the-month products!) live in a city and love to dress up. BUT - every winter for years I've spent 2 or 3 weeks cruising, and immediately not only don't want, but don't feel I need, almost anything. No makeup at all. I honestly love my hair all sandy and salty and windblown, even using sunscreen I end up with a glow, and I care barely a whit about style. But, I truly need great sunscreen and lots of moisturizing creams. Girly soaps and shampoos will make you feel more civilized. My biggest tip: oddly enough, if you're cruising in sandy places, it's really really important to have stuff to take care of your feet, like special creams and scrubbers. Those sandy/dirty areas, plus being in water a lot, and your feet can get rough and gross really quick. If you're really going cruising, I think you'll find right away that all that stuff that felt absolutely necessary is absolutely unneccesary. Enjoy1


----------



## MacGyverRI

These personal wipes are the best! Cheaper than the camping type and softer. Keep the cover closed tight and they stay moist a long time.

Walmart.com: Fresh 'n Up Premium Wipes Personal Washcloths, 48 ct, 2pk Value Bundle: Personal Care


----------



## edgesoftheearth

I think it is best to find a happy medium. I don't own a hair dryer or iron but I don't go a day with out mascara (I live aboard and work in a casual office). What is important to remember is that none of that stuff is essential, but who says you aren't allowed to have some things that are non-essentials? A normal day for me includes tinted moisturizer w/ spf 15, eye shadow, mascara, and bronzer in the winter. I normally don't brush my hair because I am lucky and have long straight hair and it looks good when I wake up. But I have 5 pairs of heels including stilettos and cowboy boots. No, I don't need them but I like having them. As for hygiene products- lotion, shampoo and conditioner will go a long way...and baby wipes.

Our boat is 35' and does not have a lot of storage. But with a little creativity and patience from my other half, I find places for my indulgences.


----------

